# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Normal color for test c?

## Fireguy1990

Always used to clear test c. Used woth mct oil on label it says bit still has a yellowish tint to it. Gotten before from here and its usually clear but last few orders have been this color.

----------


## FishWhisperer1972

> Always used to clear test c. Used woth mct oil on label it says bit still has a yellowish tint to it. Gotten before from here and its usually clear but last few orders have been this color.


My test is same color as that one always. 

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk

----------


## redz

Different carrier oils are different colours. Nothing to worry about.

----------


## dpstore

> Always used to clear test c. Used woth mct oil on label it says bit still has a yellowish tint to it. Gotten before from here and its usually clear but last few orders have been this color.


You dont have to worry about color it doesnt tell you how good the product is!

----------


## Fireguy1990

> You dont have to worry about color it doesnt tell you how good the product is!


Not even when some were clear and then that color?

----------


## dpstore

> Not even when some were clear and then that color?


yes no need to worry about the color

----------

